# Problem mit Xampp!



## EngGi (3. Oktober 2009)

Also zuerst werde ich mal meine Lage erklären:

Ich hab bei mir zu Hause einen Computer mit Xampp ausgestattet, und auf diesem Computer kann ich auch auf den Server zugreifen.

Nun würde ich aber auch gerne von den anderen Computern auch auf die Dokument im htdocs Ordner zugreifen, und mit einem klappt das auch, nur mit den anderen kommt nur die Fehlermeldung "Seite nicht gefunden".

Danke schon im Voraus, wenn irgentwer mir erklären könnte was da los ist!


----------



## WiZdooM (23. Oktober 2009)

Du musst auch den Apache Webserver über das Control Panel von XAMPP starten. Sonst weiß ja XAMPP nicht, dass du Webseiten anzeigen lassen willst.


----------

